# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Las Efímeras.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos, subo un pequeño reportaje sobre las Efímeras, es un pequeño insecto del orden Ephemeroptera, lo encontré en una pared y me llamó la atención una de sus características, las alas las tienen en vertical, estos insectos mantienen las alas juntas por encima de su cuerpo.
Las efímeras son insectos acuáticos, las hembras ponen los huevos en el agua, la prefieren limpia, fresca y este puede ser el motivo de mi encuentro con ellas.









Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo algunas fotos más.





Las alas.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos si pensabais que este tema había acabado, como dicen los modernos error ! no se me ocurrió otra cosa que presionar el abdomen de la efímera y aquí está el resultado.









Efectivamente, es una puesta de huevos que esperaba ser introducidas en un charco de agua para una nueva generación de Efímeras.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos, como tuve tiempo de realizar un vídeo, quien me iba a decir a mi que podría ver este espectáculo cuando cogi la efímera en la pared, bueno para decir mejor aquel bicho, no sabia en un principio ni como se llamaba. Parece ser que hemos avanzado mucho desde aquella captura.

El vídeo.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Espectacular, paisano. Me encanta esto. 
Muchas gracias por compartirlo con todos  :Smile: .

----------

